# Moose Murdered In Cold Blood



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Today I saw a moose get murdered.

I was driving to work today on I-80 West bound between Silver Creek Junction and Kimball Junction. (Basically the Highway 40/I-80 Interchange near Park City.) I saw a UHP officer on the North side of the road with his lights pointing an arrow to get left. He was outside of his car watching something. As I got closer I could see a moose bedded down in the grass on the highway side of the fence. It appeared a motorist had seen the moose and called in the UHP and he was there surveying the situation. As I was watching all of this the officer pulled his gun and started walking toward the moose. At about 20 feet away the moose jumped up, uninjured and did a trot for about 10 feet. The officer popped off a few rounds and the moose dropped. I had plenty of time to record the incident but didn't want to have to deal with a UHP officer that had just shot a moose and I would have a recording of it. 

I guess I was surprised the DNR wasn't called in. I can see how the moose was near the roadway and if it got into the roadway there could be a huge mess. But, the moose was bedded down and going nowhere while the officer was surveying the situation. If he hadn't walked toward the moose and provoked it, it likely would not have gotten up. This could have given the DNR enough time to come tranquilize it. 

Either way a moose is dead and no motorists were harmed because of the officers actions. Do you think the DNR will salvage the meat? I thought about calling and asking myself. Haha.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Such a bummer to see these types of things have to happen.

I know we can't control everything but sometimes it seems we only try to keep animals off our roads as hard as it is convenient for us humans. I know there have been great efforts made in some areas, however there is a deer slaughter lane near my home in Santaquin. Deer have been getting killed there every single year since the road has been there I'm sure. Nothing is done to try to improve the situation. At least nothing that I can see has been done.

I always slow down through this area and had to stop for two bucks to cross in front of me only a couple of days ago. One of them was a pretty nice buck already. I keep waiting to see him gathering flies on the side of the road now. I'm sure it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you call the poaching hotline and inform them? 

One problem is that you don't know the situation. Perhaps that moose had been clipped by a semi that was able to keep going down the road. 

There may be a lot of facts out there that none of us know anything about.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's sad.

There were a couple of moose hanging around I80 a block from where I live. Law enforcement responded first, then the Game & Fish, and then the DOT. They cut the chain link fence and herded the moose through the hole and off of the interstate ROW....a happy ending.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chocolate Brown lives matter!


-DallanC


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I would like to think that the UHP officer had a reason to kill the moose. I'm sure he has to report to someone as to why he killed it. Maybe he was banking on the fact that no one would be recording and he could claim self defense? As far as the meat goes, I'll bet that it gets used by someone. Maybe they will let the officer take it home? haha


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Poaching Hot Line may have worked there? Doubt it>> cause is sure as HE-- doesn't work when the poacher is caught in the act knocking down a 6x6 Bull with 30 cows..The California Hunters plea, Thought it was a Cow. 1000 dollar fine,Person who witnessed the crime. No Tag for the unit. Offered 100.00, Refused the money. Offered 500.00 On the advice of his legal council, Take the 500.00.DWRS pockets are so deep. you will loose.So respond to wildlife by the road. No Monies or a tag involved. Maybe they would show up?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I would curious about the back story from the highway patrol side as well. Animal vehicle collisions are a $4 billion a year issue in North America. Statistically, a collision with a moose is almost 1000 times more likely to cause a fatality than with a deer. Anybody been to Alaska? If so, you likely remember the signs about the number of moose accidents a year. Its the primary reason moose are known as one of the deadliest animals in NA. 

As many know, our road system often runs contrary to many if not most animal migration routes. Locally our interstate cuts classic migration routes right in half and the accident kill rate displays that fact. On two or three roads you can see the evidence daily. There are some ingenious and creative solutions out there (look to the Canadian NP system) but they are expensive in the short run. It might be one of the next big steps in hunter conservation to start addressing this issue with our money as it is one of the last easy solutions to increasing tags in north america (less road kill = more opportunity for hunters).

It is a shame that a trained DWR personnel was not able to make it to the scene to mitigate the problem. That is the ideal. From the standpoint of wildlife management there is nothing worse than a kill that could have possibly been avoided coupled with public outrage. Its hard to overcome that stigma afterwards.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Old Fudd said:


> Poaching Hot Line may have worked there? Doubt it>> cause is sure as HE-- doesn't work when the poacher is caught in the act knocking down a 6x6 Bull with 30 cows..The California Hunters plea, Thought it was a Cow. 1000 dollar fine,Person who witnessed the crime. No Tag for the unit. Offered 100.00, Refused the money. Offered 500.00 On the advice of his legal council, Take the 500.00.DWRS pockets are so deep. you will loose.So respond to wildlife by the road. No Monies or a tag involved. Maybe they would show up?


Drugs are bad...mmmkay.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lot's we don't know about the situation for sure. 
Unfortunately administering drugs through a dart is not like in the cartoons that results in immediate sleepy time. So not always the best play to shot an animal in the butt with a needle and see where they'll go.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Seems like in the spring/summer I see a dead moose on I-80 or one of the frontage roads every other week. To my knowledge, there are no antlerless tags for the area on the South side of the highway. Not sure why the DWR would not issue antlerless tags here, there are plenty of moose. It's such a waste of a resource to have a cop shoot one on the side of the road, not to mention thinning them out a bit could save some lives on the highway.

I don't claim to be a biologist but I am either living or hunting in this area 365 days a year and it seems like there are a lot of moose. Anyone know why tags are so limited here?


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

What is interesting is this is the 3rd time I have physically viewed this occurring. Within the past year..... I was driving East bound between Mountain Dell and Lambs canyon in the winter and 3 UHP were off to the side of the road with their arrows pointing to move over. There was a moose a couple hundred yards up the side of the hill on the freeway side of the fence. That had him corralled and he wasn't going anywhere. A few of us stopped to watch what would happen. A few minutes into it they pulled out the ARs and shot it. The 3 of them went up the hill and dragged it down and called DNR to pick it up. Is the law just that much in their favor? Kind of the shoot, shovel, and shutup of law enforcement? I am just surprised in the 3 instances of moose near the roadway in parleys (that I have seen) there was no DNR presence.

Again, I don't know DNR or UHP protocol nor do I know the complete story.

Anyway, maybe I'll call the DNR and see what they say.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I know the UHP officers have the discretion to use force to protect motorists. Bummer they felt they had to kill it. 

Just a pet peeve of mine, but Murder is one human killing another human. Anti-hunters like to use the word to humanize animals to pull at heart strings....


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Last year a moose was hit by a car but just snapped its back legs and the DNR came out and took care of the problem and my brother and his buddy were on there way home form a job with a flatbed and tractor and saw the DNR on the side with the moose so they stopped to see if maybe they needed help. Long story short, after they shot the moose and finished taking a few samples from the moose they gave permission for my brother to take the moose for meat instead of leaving it there. My brother and his buddy cleaned it right there and took it home. some mighty tasty meat for sure! Its hit and miss with DNR and police and how things are handled but for the most part to me, they do a pretty good job of taking care of things like that. (when it comes to tags and permits... that's a different topic) but They use their best judgment which isn't always what we think would be best. I am glad its them and not me because the last thing I would want to do is drive around and shoot wounded animals. Not my idea of an ideal job!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Packout said:


> Just a pet peeve of mine, but Murder is one human killing another human. Anti-hunters like to use the word to humanize animals to pull at heart strings....


I agree,
Murder?,,,,Cold blood?
Not!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Even the best of us succumb to over-dramatization these days. Try to think rationally......a Moose bedded along the freeway is likely going to die. The trooper shooting it guaranteed that it didn't take any of our friends and family with it. 

It's the cost of society. We all hate it when the mean cop shoots a moose, but we dang sure want to be able to travel 85+ mph safely on our way up to Evingston to pick up some beer, fireworks, and lotto tickets.-------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my take,
So the trooper see a moose INSIDE highway game fence,
Dosen't take action.....?

Someone hits this moose is a car going 85 mph AND DIES....?

Whole different story then!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I highly doubt the UHP would shoot the moose just to shoot it. It must have provided some sort of danger or maybe it has been hit. You come to a lot of conclusions for seeing the scenario for just a few minutes. I don't know of any police officers that would brazenly kill a game animal. And murder? Come on now it's an animal.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG,
Mcfly is back with a post I AGREE with...........................?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't get too excited goofy.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Was the moose in the right of way, (fence, freeway/active traffic, fence)? Then yes, it was totally justified. 

The main goal of the UHP is to reduce crashes, and injuries/ fatalities related to those crashes.

Public safety is what it is all about. Saving a moose is not worth a possibility of a human life being taken as a result of hitting a moose at 80+ mph. 

If you shoot a moose or any animal for that matter with a tranquilizer dart it takes time to work. In that time the Trooper would have to answer if the moose got out into the active lanes of traffic and got hit. :?

It is not some conspiracy of a law enforcement officer just doing what ever he wants, it is PUBLIC SAFETY! Protecting you or another human.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

clean pass through said:


> Was the moose in the right of way, (fence, freeway/active traffic, fence)? Then yes, it was totally justified.
> 
> The main goal of the UHP is to reduce crashes, and injuries/ fatalities related to those crashes.
> 
> ...


If that is all true, why do they shut down the freeway for a stupid dog or cat that is wandering around in traffic? By the same logic they should just shoot it.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

DallanC said:


> If that is all true, why do they shut down the freeway for a stupid dog or cat that is wandering around in traffic? By the same logic they should just shoot it.
> 
> -DallanC


I've never seen or heard of the freeway being shut down for a dog or cat but maybe because hitting a stupid dog or cat at 80 mph would cause your front shocks to do some work and might wake you up. Hitting a moose at 80 mph--sayonara moose, car/truck and everyone inside car/truck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's sad.
> 
> There were a couple of moose hanging around I80 a block from where I live. Law enforcement responded first, then the Game & Fish, and then the DOT. They cut the chain link fence and herded the moose through the hole and off of the interstate ROW....a happy ending.


This seemed like a reasonable approach given the circumstances.

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

3arabians said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > If that is all true, why do they shut down the freeway for a stupid dog or cat that is wandering around in traffic? By the same logic they should just shoot it.
> ...


A couple months ago Legacy came to a stand still when a pet dog ran out onto the roadway. Every spring there are news stories that show up on KSL about mother and baby ducks or geese that pretty much shut down the I-15. If it's a cute little critter they'll make everyone stop to save it... I guess a moose isn't little and cute enough.

Plus, moose are easy pickin's... a big black target!

#mooselivesmatter


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

More meat to a moose than a duckling. 



-/|\\-


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

derekp1999 said:


> A couple months ago Legacy came to a stand still when a pet dog ran out onto the roadway. Every spring there are news stories that show up on KSL about mother and baby ducks or geese that pretty much shut down the I-15. If it's a cute little critter they'll make everyone stop to save it... I guess a moose isn't little and cute enough.
> 
> Plus, moose are easy pickin's... a big black target!
> 
> #mooselivesmatter


Moose taste better than dog or cat.... :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bekins24 said:


> Moose taste better than dog or cat.... :EAT:


Yeah well, 'pends on who's cooking it.

.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah well, 'pends on who's cooking it.
> 
> .


Very true... I'm convinced you can take anything (and it seems as though you have tried) and make it taste delicious. If I ever had the opportunity to eat at your house I might be afraid to ask what was in the food. Better leave it don't ask don't tell. hahaha


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

clean pass through said:


> Was the moose in the right of way, (fence, freeway/active traffic, fence)? Then yes, it was totally justified.
> 
> The main goal of the UHP is to reduce crashes, and injuries/ fatalities related to those crashes.
> 
> ...


If public safety was that big of an issue, why doesn't the state do away with the "open space" law?
Isn't hitting a black angus at 60mph just as dangerous?
There are plenty of signs in Parleys warning people to watch for crossing wildlife.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

clean pass through said:


> Was the moose in the right of way, (fence, freeway/active traffic, fence)? Then yes, it was totally justified.
> 
> The main goal of the UHP is to reduce crashes, and injuries/ fatalities related to those crashes.
> 
> ...


If public safety was that big of an issue, why doesn't the state do away with the "open space" law?
Isn't hitting a black angus at 60mph just as dangerous?
There are plenty of signs in Parleys warning people to watch for crossing wildlife.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Another thing, why is it that we always need to find someone at fault for anything that we don't agree with?
If the officer would have let it go and it soon after got hit. People would blame the officer for not taking action or many others would blame the driver or other would blame the state for not having better fences along the highway.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Another thing, why is it that we always need to find someone at fault for anything that we don't agree with?
> If the officer would have let it go and it soon after got hit. People would blame the officer for not taking action or many others would blame the driver or other would blame the state for not having better fences along the highway.


There was no immediate threat to anyone, it probably looked like Goobs picture, moose sitting there chewing cud. As per the OP:



> I could see a moose bedded down in the grass on the highway side of the fence.


The moose wasn't running around. It was quietly bedded down. The Officer certainly had time to call in the DWR, you know the guys who are trained to deal with this sort of thing, to deal with the situation.

The officer clearly escalated the situation by walking over and kicking it up:



> the officer pulled his gun and started walking toward the moose. At about 20 feet away the moose jumped up


It certainly seems like there was plenty of time to deal with the situation, if the officer just waited for the DWR to show up.

Had the moose got up on its own and wandered near traffic it would be a different situation, but the officer walked over and spook it... what if he missed or didn't make a fatal hit on it? He could have caused a much worse situation.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And yet we still don't know what really was going on. So far all we have is speculation. 

Perhaps the moose was fine and the UHP just decided to shoot it. 

Perhaps it had been hit and they decided just to put it down. 

I doubt that we will ever know just what did happen.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A couple months ago Legacy came to a stand still when a pet dog ran out onto the roadway. Every spring there are news stories that show up on KSL about mother and baby ducks or geese that pretty much shut down the I-15. If it's a cute little critter they'll make everyone stop to save it... I guess a moose isn't little and cute enough.

Plus, moose are easy pickin's... a big black target!

#mooselivesmatter[/QUOTE]

Dang! I didn't know that. I need to keep up on current events. Ive been watching too many hunting shows and peeky blinders episodes with the wife.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

"Murdered In Cold Blood". . . . Like every outer animal we as hunters pursue and kill. Strange forum to be raising a fuss about an animal being shot to death. Yeah, moose numbers are limited in UT, but it's not hyperbole worthy imo.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> This is my favorite thread.
> 
> .


Amen! Watching this one play out has been fantastic!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Interesting thread, mind if I add my 2 cents? I think you all know my background....

Trooper's are not allowed in any way shape or form to just willy nilly shoot any animal. The Moose in along I-80 are an ongoing problem and have been for years. I do not have insider knowledge of this specific incident, but can speak to dozens of others that have occurred in the same area of I-80 over the last several years. I imagine this one falls under the same circumstances. UHP is generally called by passing motorists, this happens 1-2 times a week every week of the year in this area, to report a moose either in or very near the roadway. Unfortunately on occasion Trooper's don't make it to the scene on time and the Moose is hit causing significant injury to the Moose and in many cases to the occupants of the vehicle, up to and including fatal injuries. In car vs. moose crashes occupants generally do not fair well due to size and weight of the animal, in particular in these areas where people are traveling in excess of 70-80 mph. If the Trooper makes it there before the Moose is hit (this happens about 70% of the time) the Trooper will attempt to shoo the Moose off the highway and on its merry way with no further incident. If the Moose refuses to leave, which happens often enough, the Trooper will call and request DWR respond to the scene to tranq and transport the Moose to another location, this has happened a dozen or so times in the last couple years. If the DWR is not available, the Trooper will then put the Moose down to avoid the situation above (Moose running into traffic and hurting or killing someone). The DWR will then send someone to pickup the Moose to be processed for salvageable meat. If you happen to be in the area and have the means to get it home they will often times give you a salvage permit to take and process it yourself so none is wasted. Unfortunately these are the danged if you do, danged if you don't situations.

Again, I do not know the specifics of this incident, but I would bet dollars to donuts that's how it occurred.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I forgot to speak to the dog issue. The difference between the dog situation on Legacy and the Moose on I-80 is a couple fold. First being location, I-80 in that area provides a close known back stop (weapon safety rules) and little to no pedestrian traffic, homes, other hazards. Also, with the dogs there is generally someone there to take responsibility for the dog to alleviate further concern, if DWR is not available no one can just take custody of a Moose.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

While all that seems rather reasonable, I really like the "murdered in cold blood" angle better. It was much more entertaining!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We still haven't determined the sexual orientation of the moose and the possible extreme religious beliefs of the officer in question. This was clearly a hate-crime of the domestic terrorist nature. It's gonna be 'yuuuuge.
a


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, I didn't expect to see this number of replies to the post but it has been entertaining. I wasn't trying to trash anybody. I just wanted to know why the situation went down the way it did with no DNR there. So, I called the DNR. I spoke to the Northern Region and Central Region due to this being in a somewhat gray area covering both jurisdictions. Surprisingly neither of them had heard that there was a moose in the roadway, that a moose had been injured, or that a UHP officer had shot a moose. They both proceeded to tell me that protocol is for the UHP to notify the DNR of a moose around a roadway. If the animal is found to be injured and imminent death is sure, they are to put the moose out of its misery rather than wait for the DNR to do so. If that is not the case, the DNR usually responds and takes care of the situation. They then proceeded to tell me the likely cause was that the moose was injured and the UHP officer shot it to put it out of it's misery. They didn't say they knew that as fact, just that is likely what happened. Honestly, they didn't really care as long as the moose wasn't actively in a roadway and the moose wasn't injured. (I guess those are the only 2 things they will respond to. If it is dead, they'll clean it up later.)

I then proceeded to call the UHP and they had no idea about the incident. They did inform me that if the officer was still on shift he likely hadn't submitted his full incident report, etc. I was told the higher up was out of the office and they would get back with me at a later time. They also proceeded to tell me I may need to do a GRAMA request if there was any personal information involved. (Just trying to get me to think I shouldn't have the information/it is hard to obtain.) 

After all of this I was driving home and saw a truck down by the moose. I turned around and went and talked to the fellow. I asked him what happened and he said the moose was hit by a car and his buddy told him about it. His buddy then told him he ought to come get the meat before it goes bad. I am not sure who his buddy is or what channels he was going through but he REALLY didn't want to talk to me. So, I don't really know what the whole deal was. All I can fully summarize is that the moose got hit by a car, broke both front legs, the car was nowhere to be found, the UHP showed up and shot the moose, and some dude that has a buddy in the know came and quartered up the moose and took the meat. Neither DNR office has called to confirm that, nor has the UHP, nor did the guy gutting it, but that is my best guess. All in all, at least the meat didn't go to waste and hopefully if the moose did hit a car, the person likely didn't get injured very bad.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And I bet the body cam video will show that the moose had its hooves up saying "Don't shoot!" #hoovesupdon'tshoot #mooselivesmatter


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

All we need here is for a detective to examine the moose, take off his sunglasses for full effect, and slowly tell his minion, "it's muuurrder" before the music starts playing in the background.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh please let it be Detective Lassiter










-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> We still haven't determined the sexual orientation of the moose and the possible extreme religious beliefs of the officer in question. This was clearly a hate-crime of the domestic terrorist nature. It's gonna be 'yuuuuge.
> a


Very true, next we will need to know the make and model of the firearm used, where it was purchased, and how long the officer had the weapon in his possession prior to murdering this moose in cold blood. Finally, we as hunters, should join forces and protest in front of the store where the gun and ammo was more-than-likely legally purchased/issued.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Oh please let it be Detective Lassiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teamed up with this guy...


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

A little google search will show the out come of a moose collision. 

Show a little respect for our officers..... I don't know many officers that would give up their career to give a buddy a moose. Their job is hard enough in this day and age.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Moose Lives Matter! Ears up, Don't Shoot! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Saw the truck and the guy butchering the moose that day, was wondering what was going on, but assumed it was a collision. In utah, I do know it is illegal to dispatch game that have been wounded without permission from DNR/PD, but if you stay and are OK'd to dispatch, do they take the meat or are you allowed to keep it?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

HeberHunter, 
you really missed a great opportunity to make some $$$!
If you would have video taped the officer murdering that moose and slapped it up on youtube.
It surely would have went viral with a title like that and you could have made some serous dough from advertisers.
Maybe next time.


----------

